# Guy From Manhattan Institute Says "No Tipping".



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Last week on the Jerry Doyle radio show there was a guy on the program from the Manhattan Institute and they were discussing Uber. 
The upshot of the interview is that when Doyle asked about tipping, the guy from the Institute says, "No tipping", and that it's a totally cashless "experience".


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Last week on the Jerry Doyle radio show there was a guy on the program from the Manhattan Institute and they were discussing Uber.
> The upshot of the interview is that when Doyle asked about tipping, the guy from the Institute says, "No tipping", and that it's a totally cashless "experience".


I guess Jerry Doyle forgot to ask about Lyft, with built in cashless transactions "and" includes tipping.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> I guess Jerry Doyle forgot to ask about Lyft, with built in cashless transactions "and" includes tipping.


^^^
The convo was only about Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Manhattan Institute


Manhattan Institute, Illinois Policy Institute, Cato Institute, Platte Institute...

All these libertarian "free market" institutes are on retainer to promote Uber's POV & interests.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Manhattan Institute, Illinois Policy Institute, Cato Institute, Platte Institute...
> 
> All these libertarian "free market" institutes are on retainer to promote Uber's POV & interests.


^^^
Well, yeah, but that notwithstanding, people listen to that crap.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

There was a time when journalists and interviewers actually knew something about the topic or person they were covering.

If I own an ice cream shop and am asked to give an interview, don't expect me to mention frozen yogurt unless I'm asked about it.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Of course it totally cashless, no driver ever has any cash, I wish it was 
expenseless but that's not happening


----------

